# Beklaut beim Chopper kauf



## Spacedog (22. Juni 2009)

Hallo !

Heute hat jem einen Chopper für 6k auf meinem Server angeboten . Da ich weiß das der normal um die 15k rum kostet wollte ich den natürlich 

sofort haben. Ich hab ihn angeschrieben und er meinte er würde ihn mir sofort verkaufen , er hat nur ein Problem und zwar das er den Chopper

in ein Geschenkepapier getan hat und ihn jetzt nicht mehr looten kann Oo. Ich (verdammt bin ich dumm) glaub es und biete ihm eine

anzahlung von 4k gold damit ich das geschenk aufmache und wenn chopper drinnen ist gebe ich ihm den rest des Golds >_<>_< *fail*

Sofort nachdem er das gold hat geht er off und mein gold ist weg. im geschenk war ein graues item... Wieso bin ich so blöd xD


SO nun meine frage: Denkt ihr Blizzard kann mir das Gold wiederherstellen?

LG Spacedog


----------



## Kamar (22. Juni 2009)

Einfach NIEMALS etwas per Nachname annehmen was in ein Geschenkpapier verpackt ist. Selbst schuld.


----------



## Tikume (22. Juni 2009)

Allein die Materialkosten übersteigen locker 10k - bereits hier müsste man stutzig werden.

Schreib nen GM an und bete.


----------



## Carcharoth (22. Juni 2009)

Ticket aufmachen. Gilt als Betrug. Du kriegst dein Gold. Er kriegt nen Ban. 

Tata...


----------



## Hotgoblin (22. Juni 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Ticket aufmachen. Gilt als Betrug. Du kriegst dein Gold. Er kriegt nen Ban.




Dachte immer das währe ein "persönliches Problem"
oder sowas und GMs würden nichts machen...


----------



## Tikume (22. Juni 2009)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Dachte immer das währe ein "persönliches Problem"
> oder sowas und GMs würden nichts machen...



Leider tun sie es wohl doch.

Ist doch wie so oft - Leute lassen sich hacken - egal alles wird wieder hergestellt.
Leute löschen Ihre Chars - egal, der GM richtet es schon.

Ist halt die Wow Glücksbärchi Welt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Omaleite (22. Juni 2009)

meines wissens-und ich denke dass stimmt, schaut es so aus dass wenn man ingame übern tisch gezogen wird (gold und dergleichen) dass blizz da einfach sagt: pech gehabt
solang es nicht mit echtem geld, erpressung und dergleichen zusammenhängt


----------



## Almasor (22. Juni 2009)

Teilweise Carcharoth^^
Bei uns auf Ysera gab es eine ganze Reihe solcher Fälle: Reaktion der GMs auf die vielen Tickets: "Es handelt sich zwar um Betrug und wir wollen nicht soweit gehen zu sagen, dass das erwünscht ist, aber Betrug gehört zur Wirtschaft von WoW und wird deshalb geduldet. Wir können dir nicht helfen, du kannst dir nur selbst helfen, indem du aufpasst mit wem und wie du Handel betreibst."


----------



## Elenie (22. Juni 2009)

Bitte melde dich, wenn du ein Ticket geschrieben hast und sag uns, was der GM gesagt und wie es ausgegangen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wünsche dir, dass er dir dein Gold zurückgibt und würd mich riesig über einen Bann des Betrügers freuen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (22. Juni 2009)

Almasor schrieb:


> aber Betrug gehört zur Wirtschaft von WoW und wird deshalb geduldet.



Sry, aber irgendetwas daran lässt mich meinen, daß das bestimmt kein GM gesagt hat.
Das klingt in meinen Ohren sehr stark nach erfunden ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ TE

Schreibe doch mal 'n Ticket.

Viel Erfolg und einen kompetenten GM ...


----------



## Shirokun (22. Juni 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Ticket aufmachen. Gilt als Betrug. Du kriegst dein Gold. Er kriegt nen Ban.
> 
> Tata...



fail. 
Betrug gehört dazu da es rollenspiel techisch möglich ist!
(war auf jdenfall mal so)
Und ehrlich? ich finde so eine art von betrug auch net schlimm. klar es ist ärgerlich aber das ist halt ein rollenspiel. Und wenn man seine Rolle so spielen möchte andere zu betrügen kann er das gerne machen.


----------



## Tikume (22. Juni 2009)

Shirokun schrieb:


> fail.



Warum fail? Er verliert durch ein Ticket nichts.


----------



## Larmina (22. Juni 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Warum fail? Er verliert durch ein Ticket nichts.


Sag mal du hast irgendwie eine Vorliebe für Leute die.. sagen wir mal "abseits des gesunden höchstgewichts" sind oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## todesstern (22. Juni 2009)

GOGO 
sofort Gm anschreiben dan siehst du dein gold sicehr wieder und er wird dafür n bann kasieren


----------



## Deacon1980 (22. Juni 2009)

Ähnliches ist mir erst vor kurzem passiert ...

Wollte ruf bei den Winterfällen pushen, jemand Bot mir 100 von den Gebetsperlen an für 250G.
Vllt nicht so teuer wie das Bike, aber immerhin sind das auch nen paar Daylis.
Wir beide in getrennt Haubtstädten, also sollte das Geschäft per Post als NN über die Bühne gehen.
Tjo, ende vom Lied war das er mir nur 10 (ZEHN) statt der 100 Perlen geschickt hat, als betreff aber "Deine 100 Perlen" geschrieben hat, für 250G.

GM angeschrieben, ob es da einen Fehler im Postsysthem gab oder ähnliches.
GM nur ganz trocken , das ich betrogen worden sei und die Kohle futsch ist.
Auch ein 2tes Ticket konnte da nicht helfen.

Mir scheint also das es "stillschweigend" erlaubt ist per Post oder ähnliches , zu betrügen.
Pass halt beim nächsten mal besser auf, und lass die Finger von Packeten derren Inhalt du nicht kennst.



Grushdak schrieb:


> Sry, aber irgendetwas daran lässt mich meinen, daß das bestimmt kein GM gesagt hat.
> Das klingt in meinen Ohren sehr stark nach erfunden ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nein , ist nicht erfunden. Sowas kommt wirklich vor. Traurig aber wahr. Solange es keinen "Verbraucherschutz" oder ähnliches gibt in WoW, wird man damit leben müssen ...

LG Deacon


----------



## Almasor (22. Juni 2009)

@Grushdak
Definitiv nicht erfunden. Das haben verschiedene GMs bei verschiedenen Fällen von Betrug auf viele Tickets geantwortet.
Betrug wird geduldet, weil es zur Wirtschaft gehört und Teil eines Rollenspiels ist...............wer Betrüger sein will und dadurch en schlechten Ruf bekommt, der kann das gerne tun, wer sich betrügen lässt, ist halt selbst schuld.


----------



## Nexus.X (22. Juni 2009)

Tony schrieb:


> xD der älteste Trick seit s WoW gibt ! made my day
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Seit es Gold, Geld, Euro, Dollar, oder Steine gibt, besser gesagt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wünsche dir auch viel Erfolg beim versuch dein Geld wieder zu kriegen, aber auch wenn es eigentlich nicht meine Art ist: Nächstes mal erst die Glühbirne im Oberstübchen anschalten bevor man auf sowas reinfällt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Die Antworte vom GM möcht ich dann bitte auch noch hier lesen, Danke!

MfG Nex  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larmina (22. Juni 2009)

Auch wenns ein wenig doof war, ich drück dir die Daumen, dass du dein Gold wiederbekommst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seawater (22. Juni 2009)

Das soviele Leute um diese Uhrzeit noch wach sind ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja zum Thema: Kommt wohl ganz auf die Laune des GMs an. Gibt halt solche, die Dingen wie diesen nachgehen - aber leider auch welche die Angst haben, dass ihr Kaffee kalt wird.
Viel Glück.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (22. Juni 2009)

Während Burning Crusade wurden die Bestimmungen geändert. Betrug ist nun strafbar :>


----------



## ZAM (22. Juni 2009)

Almasor schrieb:


> Teilweise Carcharoth^^
> Bei uns auf Ysera gab es eine ganze Reihe solcher Fälle: Reaktion der GMs auf die vielen Tickets: "Es handelt sich zwar um Betrug und wir wollen nicht soweit gehen zu sagen, dass das erwünscht ist, aber Betrug gehört zur Wirtschaft von WoW und wird deshalb geduldet. Wir können dir nicht helfen, du kannst dir nur selbst helfen, indem du aufpasst mit wem und wie du Handel betreibst."




Dann ist das angebliche Verhalten aber ein Widerspruch gegen die SCAM-BEstimmungen von Blizzard zu World of Warcraft.
http://www.wow-europe.com/de/policy/scam.html

Diese Kategorie schließt mit ein:


Das Beschaffen von Gegenständen oder anderen "Besitztümern" eines anderen Spielers, durch Fehlinformationen, Verwirrung oder Betrug.
Das Betreiben eines Kasinos (Einladen von anderen dazu, eine im Voraus bestimmten Menge an Gold zu wetten, das "/würfeln"-Kommando (auch: "/random"-Kommando) zu nutzen und bei bestimmten Ergebnissen entweder Gold zu verlieren oder zu gewinnen)
   Ein Spieler, dem ein Betrug nachgewiesen wird, kann dafür folgendermaßen bestraft werden:


Mit einer Verwarnung
Mit einem vorübergehenden Ausschluss vom Spiel
Möglicherweise(!) ist das aber ein Bezug auf:
*Was  ist in einem Betrugsfall zu tun?*

 Wenn Sie Opfer eines Betrugs werden, melden Sie den Vorfall unverzüglich über das Ticketsystem im Spiel. Sollten wir den Sachverhalt nachvollziehen können, können Gamemaster versuchen, einzugreifen und gegebenenfalls bei der Wiedererlangung der Gegenstände helfen.

*Werde  ich meine Gegenstände zurückerhalten?*

*Eine Rückerstattung von Gegenständen kann im Betrugsfall aufgrund der Vielschichtigkeit solcher Angelegenheiten nicht garantiert werden.*
   Wir  werden bei nachweislichem Tatbestand unser Möglichstes tun, um durch Betrug  verlorene Gegenstände zurück zu erstatten. 
 Weitere Informationen dazu können den Richtlinien für die Wiederherstellung von Charakteren/ Gegenständen unter http://www.wow-europe.com/de/policy/restoration.html entnommen werden.



*Btw. Die "you fail" "Rofl"-Flamer dürfen sich verwarnt fühlen. Die Namen sind notiert, die Beiträge gelöscht. Schaut Euch nochmal die Netiquette und Forenregeln an. Wiederholung = sofortiger Freiflug.*


----------



## Rhokan (22. Juni 2009)

> fail.
> Betrug gehört dazu da es rollenspiel techisch möglich ist!



i lol'ed 

Dann soll Blizzard doch erstmal RP auf den dafür vorgesehenen Servern einführen (bzw, ooc vermindern), dann können sie von mir aus auch so tun als ob es das gäbe.


----------



## Spacedog (22. Juni 2009)

Thx für die ganzen antworten... habe soeben mit dem GM gesprochen . er meint ich bekomme mein Gold wieder.. Hoffe das stimmt auch.

Wir werden sehen. wenn ichs habe schreib ich hier rein.

PS: an alle die "fail , lol , noob etc geschrieben haben... ihr habt i wie recht xD aber ich wollte das ding unbedingt da hab ich i wie mien hirn ausgeschalten."


Passiert mir jedenfalls NIE wieder.


LG


----------



## Sir Wagi (22. Juni 2009)

Spacedog schrieb:


> ... Chopper für 6k auf meinem Server angeboten .
> Da ich weiß das der normal um die 15k rum kostet wollte ich den natürlich
> sofort haben.
> ... , er hat nur ein Problem und zwar das er den Chopper
> in ein Geschenkepapier getan hat und ihn jetzt nicht mehr looten kann Oo. ...



Ich will ja nich flamen ... Aber drei komische Typen haben bei mir geklopft ... Haben derbe laut gelacht und hatten viel Spass ...
*O* ... und seine Kumpels *M* und *G* !!! ...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *lol*

Sei froh, dass es so glimpflich abgelaufen is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...


----------



## Shohet (22. Juni 2009)

Is nem Kumpel von mir auch mal passiert, wollte zu BC Zeiten son komisches epic Casterschwert für seinen Hexer haben. Und hat auf ein verkaufsangebot geantwortet. Der Typ meinte er hätte es für 1000g pernachnahme gekauft, ihm würden aber 600g fehlen um es ausm BK zu nehmen, er ihm die 600g rüberwachsen lassen, und plop war der off.
War vor der Änderung, das solches verhalten geandet wird, somit war sein Gold wech ^^ .

Naja war lustig im TS wir haben ihn paralel dazu noch versucht das auszureden, ham wa jut gelacht xD .


----------



## Testare (22. Juni 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Dann ist das angebliche Verhalten aber ein Widerspruch gegen die SCAM-BEstimmungen von Blizzard zu World of Warcraft.
> http://www.wow-europe.com/de/policy/scam.html
> 
> .....



Exakt richtig.
Bis zum Erscheinen von BC war Betrug straffrei, die Aussagen der GMs dazu waren immer im Tenor von: Selbst Schuld. (Imho eigentlich richtig, um sich über den Tisch ziehen zu lassen muss man schon derbst dumm sein)
Seit BC ist jede Form des abzockens zumindest mit "ergaunerte Gegenstände/Gold weg, mehrere Stunden/Tage Ban obendrauf" belegt.
Ersatz werdet Ihr dennoch oft nicht bekommen - liegt Schätzungsweise im Ermessen des jeweiligen GM, und Ermessen ist so eine schöne Ausrede, sich Arbeut zu ersparen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn Euch ein GM allerdings abspeisen will mit "gehört zu einem RP-Server halt dazu" oder ähnlichem Bullshit bleiben 2 Wege: Ihn auf die Regeln hinweisen oder, was ich in dem Fall mache, Screens machen, mit Timestamps. Den Vorfall über die Beschwerdeabteilung WoWConcernsEU@blizzard.com melden (nochmal, Datum/Uhrzeit sind EXTREMST hilfreich) - der betroffene GM wird zwar wahrscheinlich nicht gleich seinen Job verlieren, aber bei mehreren Meldungen wird er definitiv einige Nachschulungen geniessen - was fair ist, denn sein Job ist es ja, den Spielern zu helfen solange und soweit er es kann.


----------



## Crighton (22. Juni 2009)

Shirokun schrieb:


> Und ehrlich? ich finde so eine art von betrug auch net schlimm. klar es ist ärgerlich aber das ist halt ein rollenspiel. Und wenn man seine Rolle so spielen möchte andere zu betrügen kann er das gerne machen.


ich möchte meine rolle so spielen, dass mir jeder vom server sein ganzes gold gibt. macht nur keiner. es ist auch rp-technisch nicht möglich, sich der rolle des betrogenen zu entziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
höre hier zum ersten mal, dass betrug aufgrund von rp toleriert wird/wurde..... aber die leute, die aus rp-gründen mit einem artefakt ulduar clear machen, bekommen einen bann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ehrlich gesagt ist man selber schuld, wenn man auf so eine (billige) masche reinfällt. klar, das angebot war verlockend, aber warum sollte jemand einen chopper so billig verkaufen, dass er dabei viele tausend gold verlust macht? weil er skillen will? man muss für den chopper ausgeskillt haben. will hier zwar keinen beleidigen, aber das ist echt dummheit.

wenn ich in irgendeiner form auf so ein angebot eingehen würde, dann nur bei leuten, die ich schon sehr lange kenne. es ist kein geheimnis, dass zu viele leute permanent bescheissen, um sich einen eigenen vorteil zu sichern.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (22. Juni 2009)

Bin ich gerade der einzige den die Situation gerade extrem an "Der Boon" erinnert?
GM-Ticket schreiben, aber glaub ned dass der dir noch groß helfen wird^^


----------



## Werfloh (22. Juni 2009)

UnDead_Destroyer schrieb:


> GM-Ticket schreiben, aber glaub ned dass der dir noch groß helfen wird^^



Wieder ein Beispiel, dass sich manche Leute nur den ersten Beitrag durchlesen und dann fröhlich drauf los tippen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja ich hoffe, dass der Betrüger nicht nur einen Bann bekommt, sondern du dein Gold auch wirklich zurück. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dass manche Leute echt denken, dass sie damit durchkommen. Schon dumm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darussios (22. Juni 2009)

Ich bin mir durchaus im Klaren darüber, dass ich mir mit folgender Meinung viele Feinde machen werde.
Ich bin kein Betrüger, weil ich mir im Klaren darüber bin, dass Flames in der Art kommen werden.

Ich halte es für Falsch, dass in WoW Betrug geahndet wird und finde, diese Regelung gehört wieder abgeschafft.
Wenn die Leute offensichtlich mit zu wenig IQ gesegnet sind oder beim Handeln grundsätzlich nicht aufpassen, haben sie es verdient, ihr Gold zu verlieren.
Denn aus Fehlern lernt man und je mehr dieser Fehler weh tut, desto besser prägt es sich ein.
Ohne diese Regelung würde sich solch ein Fehler einprägen.
Aber dadurch, dass Betrug geahndet wird, entsteht bei den Leuten eine Mentalität àla "Betrüger? Lol wayne Betrüger Blizz richtets doch eh wieder hin" und die Leute bleiben unaufmerksam.


Also TE, lern daraus.

Mfg


----------



## DarkDesire666 (22. Juni 2009)

lieber te, liebe mods/amins,

jeder der nicht ganz auf der buttermilch morgens zur arbeit schwimmt wird durchaus bemerken das ein chopper für 6k nicht wirklich machbar ist, bzw nur leicht cerebral-amputierte dies zu dem preis verkaufen würden! ihn in schutz zu nehmen vor häme und spott ist irgendwie merkwürdig ... der te hat ja selbst schon erkannt das er "blöd"(zitat siehe te) ist, und ja auch dies ist ein flame^^
im echten leben würden alle vor rtl explosiv sitzen und sich wegbrüllen wegen erwiesener naivität und "blöd"heit, was zugegebener maßen, verdient ist!

wie habe ich selber über die deppen gelacht, die leere ps3 verpackungen für bis zu 500€ gekauft haben ... FÜR NE VERPACKUNG 500€!!! das gleiche widerfährt einem bei wow und aufeinmal ist er der arme dem man unbedingt helfen muss ... 

mir bleibt dazu nur zu sagen, augen auf beim chopper kauf ... und würde noch gerne ein lautes depp rausschreien, aber ich lass das, nicht das mich noch wer aufschreibt ...


p.s.: was passiert wenn man einen selbsternannten deppen einen deppen nennt? richtig ... buffed mods meckern ...


----------



## Bluescreen07 (22. Juni 2009)

Shirokun schrieb:


> fail.
> Betrug gehört dazu da es rollenspiel techisch möglich ist!
> (war auf jdenfall mal so)
> Und ehrlich? ich finde so eine art von betrug auch net schlimm. klar es ist ärgerlich aber das ist halt ein rollenspiel. Und wenn man seine Rolle so spielen möchte andere zu betrügen kann er das gerne machen.


Das war früher so wurde aber leider geändert, weil 80% der WoW-Spieler in Nahrungskette ganz unten stehen und man keine Kunden verlieren will (Geld > all).


----------



## mendozino (22. Juni 2009)

Darussios schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Ich halte es für Falsch, dass in WoW Betrug geahndet wird und finde, diese Regelung gehört wieder abgeschafft.
> Wenn die Leute offensichtlich mit zu wenig IQ gesegnet sind oder beim Handeln grundsätzlich nicht aufpassen, haben sie es verdient, ihr Gold zu verlieren.
> ...



Ist jetzt halt leider eine Einstellung, die man in einer zivilisierten Welt nicht haben will. Nicht der Starke soll immer Recht bekommen. Und Stärke kann man gerne auch intellektuell sehen. Wo kommen wir denn da hin, wenn man alles machen darf, was man kann? Ok, ich weiss, das wird jetzt das Weltbild von vielen erschüttern, aber tatsächlich gibts Gesetze um Schwächere zu schützen. Und wenn das alte Mütterchen von raffinierten Trickbetrügern ausgenommen wird, dann ist das strafbar, auch wenn sie vorsichtiger hätte sein müssen. 
Im RL kann man Polizei holen und die Leute aufspüren, in WOW halt auch.


----------



## snif07 (22. Juni 2009)

Alle die sagen "Betrug gehört zum RP dazu und sollte nicht bestraft werden" = Self owned!

GERADE im RP sollte sowas bestraft werden...!


----------



## Gaiwain (22. Juni 2009)

snif07 schrieb:


> Alle die sagen "Betrug gehört zum RP dazu und sollte nicht bestraft werden" = Self owned!
> 
> GERADE im RP sollte sowas bestraft werden...!




vorweg dem TE die Daumen drück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber, wenn Betrug geduldet wäre, wie sieht es dann mit der Vergeltung und Sühne aus ?? Könnte man den Betrüger an den Pranger stellen, kann ich zB beim König von Stormwind um Beistand bitten ?? NEIN! Ich muss sogar sehr vorsichtig sein, falls ich den Betrüger im öffentlichen Chat als Betrüger blossstellen will, um nicht zu riskieren wegen übler Nachrede selbst einen Bann auferlegt zu bekommen.

Der Betrüger kann lustig neben einen stehen und einen auslachen, man selbst kann sich dagegen im nachhinein gar nicht wehren. Von daher finde ich die Änderung der Bedingungen an sich gut.

lg


----------



## Segojan (22. Juni 2009)

DarkDesire666 schrieb:


> lieber te, liebe mods/amins,
> 
> jeder der nicht ganz auf der buttermilch morgens zur arbeit schwimmt wird durchaus bemerken das ein chopper für 6k nicht wirklich machbar ist, bzw nur leicht cerebral-amputierte dies zu dem preis verkaufen würden! ihn in schutz zu nehmen vor häme und spott ist irgendwie merkwürdig ... der te hat ja selbst schon erkannt das er "blöd"(zitat siehe te) ist, und ja auch dies ist ein flame^^
> im echten leben würden alle vor rtl explosiv sitzen und sich wegbrüllen wegen erwiesener naivität und "blöd"heit, was zugegebener maßen, verdient ist!
> ...



Find ich ok, dass die Mods meckern... das ist hier nicht das "Schadenfreude schönste Freude" Forum.

Stell dir vor, du wirst im RL über den Tisch gezogen, gehst zur Polizei wegen einer Anzeige, und hinterher gehst du auf der Straße, alle zeigen auf dich, lachen und rufen dir tolle Bezeichnungen hinterher. Dein Traum, stimmts?

Was den Betrug betrifft: Einerseits sollte eigentlich klar sein, dass auch ingame niemand was zu verschenken hat (jedenfalls niemand fremdes). Insofern müsste dieser Betrug nicht grundsätzlich geahndet werden. Andererseits: Was ist, wenn der Verkäufer nicht 6k, sondern 14500 verlangt hätte? Dann wäre jeder flame, man hätte es vorher wissen müssen, unangebracht gewesen.

Ich denke, Betrug muss grundsätzlich bestraft werden. Es könnte natürlich ingame bestraft werden (z. B. Zwangs-Bonustitel "die Heuschrecke" für alle Characters des Accounts, wenn sowas öfter vorkommt). Solange es das nicht gibt, muss es halt so getan werden, wie es jetzt ist.


----------



## Kerby499 (22. Juni 2009)

Wenn jemand jammert, dass er auf 3 Jahre alte Tricks hereinfällt, die so primitiv sind, dass man schreien könnte, muss sich derjenige auch im Klarendarüber sein, wie er im RL mit sowas umgeht. Da kann man nicht einfach nen GM antellen und sein Gold/Geld zurückverlangen


----------



## Schlachtross (22. Juni 2009)

Ja, vielleicht war der TE ein wenig leichtgläubig, aber dennoch sollte Betrug, auch in WoW, rigoros bestraft werden, denn durch solche Aktionen wird der Spielspaß doch erheblich getrübt. Ich versteh ehrlich gesagt nicht, warum man anderen immer den Spaß am Spiel kaputt machen muss, egal ob durch Handelsbetrug, spammen, o.ä. 
Und noch weniger verstehe ich, warum es tatsächlich auch noch Spieler gibt, die das gut heißen oder tolerieren *kopfschüttel*
Auch in einem Spiel sollte man sich anständig benehmen. Aber was Anstand bedeutet, scheinen viele leider immer weniger zu wissen :-(

TE, ich drück dir die Daumen, dass du dein Gold wieder bekommst und der Betrüger ne ordentliche Strafe davon trägt.
Und beim nächsten mal etwas vorsichtiger sein ;-)

Grüße


----------



## BlackBirdone (22. Juni 2009)

Shirokun schrieb:


> fail.
> Betrug gehört dazu da es rollenspiel techisch möglich ist!
> (war auf jdenfall mal so)
> Und ehrlich? ich finde so eine art von betrug auch net schlimm. klar es ist ärgerlich aber das ist halt ein rollenspiel. Und wenn man seine Rolle so spielen möchte andere zu betrügen kann er das gerne machen.




Betrug aller art sind in WoW nicht geduled, vorallem bei großen Goldmengen.


----------



## CheesyAtom (22. Juni 2009)

UnDead_Destroyer schrieb:


> Bin ich gerade der einzige den die Situation gerade extrem an "Der Boon" erinnert?
> GM-Ticket schreiben, aber glaub ned dass der dir noch groß helfen wird^^




Ne du bist nicht der einzige, ich erinnere mich gerade auch an "Der Boon", wo Kloppi ein Epix fuer 2 Gold angeboten wurde, aber es war in Geschenkpapier eingewickelt und es war auch was  graues drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gaiwain (22. Juni 2009)

Kerby499 schrieb:


> Wenn jemand jammert, dass er auf 3 Jahre alte Tricks hereinfällt, die so primitiv sind, dass man schreien könnte, muss sich derjenige auch im Klarendarüber sein, wie er im RL mit sowas umgeht. Da kann man nicht einfach nen GM antellen und sein Gold/Geld zurückverlangen




Nein im RL gehe ich zur Polizei, erstatte Strafanzeige und zerre den Betrüger vor Gericht!

lg


----------



## Thí (22. Juni 2009)

Sofort Ticket schreiben, dem GM die Sache wahrheitsgerecht schildern (die bekommen sowieso alles raus). Du bekommst das Gold garantiert wieder und er eine fette Strafe.
Sauerei sowas...


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Juni 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Ticket aufmachen. Gilt als Betrug. Du kriegst dein Gold. Er kriegt nen Ban.
> 
> Tata...


hieß es nicht sonst immer "selber schuld"???


----------



## Wowneuling (22. Juni 2009)

Mir wurde gestern einfach so 472G von einem fremden geschenkt. Hätte ich dort auch ablehnen sollen, mit dem Hinweis, dass das G evtl. Falschgold ist?

Man kann immer nicht wissen, was für Beweggründe jemand hat. Kann genauso gut sein, dass er so ganz schnell Gold haben wollte um anderweitig einzukaufen, kann genauso gut sein, dass er einfach ein super netter Kerl ist der es so dicke hat und jemand anderen eine Freude machen wollte (ja, tatsächlich auch solche Leute gibt es). Ich selber habe auch schon Gold und Gegenstände für bestimmt 2-3k Gold VERSCHENKT! Warum? Keine Ahnung, weil ich gerade SPASS daran hatte. 

Sicher hätte er misstrauisch werden müssen, dass der Chopper eingepackt ist. Warum packt der einen Chopper ein? Warum kann er das nicht wieder looten? 

Ich hätte das allerdings auch angenommen. Auch wenn ich stark davon ausgehen müsste das ich beschissen werde. Ich würde es dann einem GM melden, erhalte meine Kohle wieder und habe ein graues Item was ich nochmal für ein paar Silver verticken kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Unterm Strich, hast du durch die ganze Sache also sogar noch Gewinn gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blaupause (22. Juni 2009)

hatte ähnliche situation:
wollte paar gegenstände über den handelschannel kaufen, naja statt der 57gegenstände hat er mir nur einen per nachnahme geschickt und den kopf im automatisch erstellen brief geändert. naja nicht richtig hingeschaut, und schon waren 600g weg.

im handelschannel mich bissle über den erkundigt, da scheint personX das schon mit einigen abgezogen zu haben.
ticket geschrieben, hab das gold vom gm erstattet gekriegt und der char wurde nie mehr auf dem server gesehen.

und ich finde es richtig, das die gms da was unternehmen. zu solchen aussagen, wie " selber schuld, alter trick, pech gehabt.." kann ich nur sagen, das der spilespass schon beträchtlich gemindert wird, wenn man sich erst erkundigen muß, ob der sich nun die mats einsteckt oder nicht.

http://www.wow-europe.com/de/policy/scam.html


----------



## schmetti (22. Juni 2009)

Crighton schrieb:


> ehrlich gesagt ist man selber schuld, wenn man auf so eine (billige) masche reinfällt. klar, das angebot war verlockend, aber warum sollte jemand einen chopper so billig verkaufen, dass er dabei viele tausend gold verlust macht? weil er skillen will? man muss für den chopper ausgeskillt haben. will hier zwar keinen beleidigen, aber das ist echt dummheit.




Ist schon eine seltsame aussage , es gigibt genug im AH die Statt 1000g 10g eingeben weil sie einfach nicht aufpassen oder sich vertippen.
Und so bekommt man immer mal etwasbilliger als normal.
Es gibt auch leute die die Preise nicht kennen oder sonst was.

Und letztendlich gibt es Menschen die nicht unbedingt bei allem und jedem Betrug Sehen und anderen Leuten einfach Vertrauen.
Dies als DUMM zu bezeichnen ist Unfair.


----------



## Alohajoe (22. Juni 2009)

Crighton schrieb:


> höre hier zum ersten mal, dass betrug aufgrund von rp toleriert wird/wurde.....


Ist aber wirklich so. Die von Zam geposteten Scam-Bestimmungen gab es nicht immer. Wenn dich früher einer abgezogen hat (Mats für eine Verzauberung einbehalten und nichts verzaubert, oder der Geschenkepapier-Trick vom TE, etc.), sagten die GMs immer "Das gehört zm Rollenspiel dazu; können wir leider nix machen."
Find ich gut, dass das geändert wurde.


----------



## Kerby499 (22. Juni 2009)

> Nein im RL gehe ich zur Polizei, erstatte Strafanzeige und zerre den Betrüger vor Gericht!



Muahaha....

"Hallo Polizei, ich möchte Anzeige erstatten, eben war ein Typ an meiner Haustür, der wollte mir ein "unsichtbares P" verkaufen..und hat mir dafür 2000 € abgenommen"


----------



## blaupause (22. Juni 2009)

außerdem droppen die wirklich teuren mats für den chopper auch in ulduar.
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=44500#salvagedfrom
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=44501#salvagedfrom


----------



## Anburak-G (22. Juni 2009)

@TE

Biste aber auf nen Bauernfänger reingefallen^^

Hatte so eine Situation zwar noch nie, aber ich glaube auch, das so ein Vorfall einem GM gemeldet werden sollte....

Solch Leuten muss der Nährboden entzogen werden, sonst liest man im /2 ja nur noch so Angebote 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (22. Juni 2009)

Darussios schrieb:


> Ich halte es für Falsch, dass in WoW Betrug geahndet wird und finde, diese Regelung gehört wieder abgeschafft.
> Wenn die Leute offensichtlich mit zu wenig IQ gesegnet sind oder beim Handeln grundsätzlich nicht aufpassen, haben sie es verdient, ihr Gold zu verlieren.
> Denn aus Fehlern lernt man und je mehr dieser Fehler weh tut, desto besser prägt es sich ein.
> Ohne diese Regelung würde sich solch ein Fehler einprägen.
> Aber dadurch, dass Betrug geahndet wird, entsteht bei den Leuten eine Mentalität àla "Betrüger? Lol wayne Betrüger Blizz richtets doch eh wieder hin" und die Leute bleiben unaufmerksam.



Es gibt zwei Möglichkeiten wie du das gemeint haben kannst:

1. Als normaler Lerneffekt

2. RP-technisch



1. Wow ist ab 12 Jahren! 

Das hat nichts mit "lernen" im Sinne von "Mit Betrug umzugehen und vorsichtig zu sein!" zu tun sondern eher damit, das Spieler sich daran gewöhnen würden zu betrügen. Nach der allseits beliebten Strafprüfung: "Es ist nicht verboten also ist es erlaubt!" Ganz ehrlich! Das muß nicht sein!

2. Tjaaaa RP-technisch! Ein BlutelfPaladin hat uns mal die Gildenbank "rp-technisch" ausgeräumt! Warum darf ich ihn dann nicht Wochenlang im Handels, allgemeinen und sämtlichen anderen Channel die mir zur Verfügung stehen "Rp-technisch" beleidigen, schlechtmachen und anprangern?

Wenn Betrug zum RP-gehören würde, so sollte es doch die Möglichkeit geben die Betrüger in Orgrimmar durch einen GM an den Pranger stellen zu lassen! Und dann sollte man sie mit faulen Äpfeln bewerfen können! Dann könnte ich damit leben, dass Betrug zum RP gehört!

...soweit noch RP in Wow vorhanden ist....


----------



## Headsick (22. Juni 2009)

Bei soetwas einfach sofort ein Ticket eröffnen, der Rest wird Dir dann bestimmt schon von nem GM erklärt.
Bei mir wars mal fast so ähnlich, wollte zu 70er Zeiten Ruf-Marken kaufen per NN, im Betreff stand Mal des Sargeras (100) 200g Nachnamegebühr und es war leider nur genau 1 Abzeichen enthalten. Also hab ich ein Ticket eröffnet und eig schon gedacht, dass ich halt Pech hatte, weil ich zu voreilig und blauäugig war ud den Brief zu fix angenommen habe. Dachte mir nur, dass ich es wenigstens versuchen muss, weil so eine Mistmade damit nicht einfach so durchkommen sollte.
Antwort aufs Ticket war: Wir werden die Sache prüfen, sollte es nachweislich ein Betrug gewesen sein, werden wir die möglichen Konsequenzen ziehen.

Nächsten Tag hatte ich Post von Bliz (vlt auch 2 Tage später, weiss nicht mehr so genau) darin enthalten mein Gold und ein Standarttext á la : Ja es war Betrug, hier hast Du Dein G wieder, der Betrüger muss mit Strafe rechnen. (Ka wie die Strafe letztenendes aussah, darüber wurde mir nichts gesagt.)

Aber was ich in der zwischenzeit gemacht habe, war folgendes: ab ins Arsenal, Char gesucht-gefunden, natürlich keine Gilde, dann den Char hier auf Buffed gesucht und tatsächlich ein Profil gefunden, in dem der Lv2 Twink vorkam. Da gabs dann auch den/die Mains vom betreffenden Spieler und die Gilde. Ingame die Gildenleitung angesprochen und die Leute aufgeklärt, was für einen Assi sie sich in die Gilde geholt haben.
Der Gildenmeister hatte dann zu mir gesagt, er würde mit Ihm drüber sprechen. Dann ein paar Tage drauf hatte ich aufeinmal Post von dem Spieler mit meinen 200g *g* und einer Entschuldigung, angeblich wars sein kleiner Bruder/blöder Freund whatever... , er würde soetwas nie tun, und sorry für die Umstände...

...ich glaube er war auch nicht mehr lange in der entsprechenden Gild als Member...aber das sollte mir egal sein, hab daraus gelernt und sogar quasi noch 200g dran verdient...und was viel wichtiger ist, meine persönliche Befriedigung bekommen, weil ich heruasgefunden habe, wers war und ihm deshalb auch zur Rede stellen konnte.

-MfG-

PS: Ich finde dieses untereinander bescheissen einfach nur arm und zum Kotzen!! Wer soetwas nötig hat, hat in WoW nichts verloren! Wenn hier immer wieder Leute sagen: Man müsse halt immer vom schlechtesten Ausgehen, ist das doch einfach Käse, ich spiele ein Spiel, will handeln und nicht bei jedem Angebot gleich Betrug erwarten... ja es gibt Sachen, die nicht sein müssen, und ja (@ TE] das war schon extrem naiv, aber warum immer automatisch vom schlechtesten ausgehen??


----------



## Wowneuling (22. Juni 2009)

Kerby499 schrieb:


> Muahaha....
> 
> "Hallo Polizei, ich möchte Anzeige erstatten, eben war ein Typ an meiner Haustür, der wollte mir ein "unsichtbares P" verkaufen..und hat mir dafür 2000 € abgenommen"


Was mal kein Stück dem vorliegendem Fall gleichkommt.


----------



## dergrossegonzo (22. Juni 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Leider tun sie es wohl doch.
> 
> Ist doch wie so oft - Leute lassen sich hacken - egal alles wird wieder hergestellt.
> Leute löschen Ihre Chars - egal, der GM richtet es schon.
> ...



Ist sie eigentlich nicht (obwohl, wo wäre das Problem, wenn sie es wäre) Ingame Betrug
dieser Art ist wohl möglich.

Einem Freund von mir ist etwas ähnliches passiert (vor 2 Jahren) das Gold war für immer
futsch.
Auch einem AH Kauf für 999 Gold damals (Veteranen können sich bestimmt erinnern) rang
das Ticket dem GM nur ein "Selber Schuld, lies halt genau nach" ab.

Tante Edit sagt: Oho, grad gelesen. Neue Bestimmungen. Aber früher kamen solche Abzocker echt 
damit durch.


----------



## Zhriller (22. Juni 2009)

Ist es auf Dethecus passiert?


----------



## ~undead~ (22. Juni 2009)

Also der Betrüger sollte auf jeden Fall erstmal ne ordentliche Auszeit bekommen.

Jemand der sowas tut, tut dies schloießlich nicht aus "effekt" sondern vorsätzlich und geplant.


Und das hört sich jetzt sicher etwas hart an, aber du solltest auch ne Woche Pause bekommen.... wegen deiner unglaublichen  "lernresistenz".

Wenn die Mats ca. 13.000 bis 14.000g kosten, wird dir das NIEMALS irgendjemand für 6000 verkaufen. Selbst zum Mindestpreis von 12500 (Mats vom NPC) bekommste das Teil immer los.
Alleine diese Tatsache stinkt schon so gewaltig, das selbst die Schmeißfliegen anfangen zu Kotzen.

Und dann kommt noch der Spruch: Das Teil ist in Geschenkpapier eingewickelt !!!  LOL ? Deine Antwort hätte sein müssen: "Ja, und ? Dann lass es auspacken du Nassbirne" und fertig aus.

das ist ja als würdest du dir bei Ebay ein Laptop kaufen, von einem User der ganz frisch angemeldet ist (und noch keine Bewertung hat), und auf dem Bild wäre nur eine Kiste zu sehen. Nicht die Original Verpacvkungskiste des Laptops, sondern einfach ein graues Pächcen ohne beschriftung oder sonstiges.
Artikelbeschreibung gäbe es keine.

Würdest du da auch mal eben 1500€ per Vorkasse überweisen ???




PS: Und genau wegen solchen Fällen, dauert es mittlerweile bis zu 2 Tagen, bis meine Tickets mal bearbeitet werden :-(


----------



## Lord Nazgul (22. Juni 2009)

Bei solchen Skurilen Sachen ist es immer von Vorteil mal die "Druck" taste auf der Tastatur zu betätigen... dann hast ein Beweisbildchen. In meinem Fall per AddOn sogar mit Zeitstempeln vor jedem Chateintrag.


----------



## Technocrat (22. Juni 2009)

Kerby499 schrieb:


> wie er im RL mit sowas umgeht. Da kann man nicht einfach nen GM antellen und sein Gold/Geld zurückverlangen



Nein, da ruft man die Polizei und heuert ggf einen Privatdetektiv an. Oder - je nach Mileu - fragt drei bärenstarke Kumpels um Beistand.


----------



## Gaiwain (22. Juni 2009)

~undead~ schrieb:


> PS: Und genau wegen solchen Fällen, dauert es mittlerweile bis zu 2 Tagen, bis meine Tickets mal bearbeitet werden :-(



... weiß absolut nicht, für was Du alles ein Ticket schreibst, ich selbst habe selten länger als 3 Stunden warten müssen, bis das Ticket erledigt war. Was mich dann auf die Idee bringt, das die Tickets nach Priorität vorsortiert werden und in verschiedene Warteschlangen geschoben werden ...


----------



## 666Anubis666 (22. Juni 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Leider tun sie es wohl doch.
> 
> Ist doch wie so oft - Leute lassen sich hacken - egal alles wird wieder hergestellt.
> Leute löschen Ihre Chars - egal, der GM richtet es schon.
> ...


/sign XD

Mach einfach ein Ticket auf...


----------



## Fusie (22. Juni 2009)

Ist nicht notwendig und wird im Ernstfall auch nicht beachtet, es sei denn du willst nur die genaue Uhrzeit ermitteln, mehr brauch der GM neben dem Namen des Abzockers nicht.

Logs werden durchsucht, Fall geprüft, beim ersten Vergehen kommt derjenige vielleicht mit einer Verwarnung davon, bei mehrfachen Vorgängen gibt es eins mit der Bannkeule drüber - was nebenbei bemerkt bis zum permanenten Platzverweis gehen kann.

K.A. wieso mancher das in heutiger Zeit noch versucht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach ja, zu den "Glücksbären", hätte auch nichts dagegen wenn der Betrüger das Gold behalten darf, aber im Gegenzug bei einer "Anzeige" über den GM auch entsprechend bestraft wird.
Nur komisch das zwar hier immer wieder RP als Ausrede gebracht wird, aber keiner so richtig die Konsequenz seines Handels mit tragen will...

Z.B. für eine volle Woche Spielzeit, also nicht offline absitzbar, wird er mit allen Charaktern für vogelfrei erklärt, seine HP auf 1 festgesetzt und kann für Ruf und Loot aus seinem Inventar und seiner Bank überall erledigt werden...

Na ob da noch immer wer den Abzocker "spielen" würde?


----------



## H24Lucky (22. Juni 2009)

Da hast du aber Glück gehabt dass die dir das Gold vielleicht wiedergeben !

Klar du hast es eingesehen dass es dumm war nen geschenkpaket zu kaufen und das noch für 4k Gold es ist zwar Betrug jedoch ist es in diesem Fall deine eigene Dummheit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mit mir hat das auch mal einer mit einer epiqbrust versucht habe aber dann dankend abgelehnt !

Nem Freund von mir wurde nen Graues Item in einem Geschenkpakte per Nachnahme geschickt für 1k Gold und der trottel nahm es an weil als Betreff Nexushäscher des Astraleums stand er bekam sein Gold NICHT zurück

Ich drück dir die Daumen dass sich für dich alles zum guten dreht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sulli (22. Juni 2009)

Darussios schrieb:


> Ich bin mir durchaus im Klaren darüber, dass ich mir mit folgender Meinung viele Feinde machen werde.
> Ich bin kein Betrüger, weil ich mir im Klaren darüber bin, dass Flames in der Art kommen werden.
> 
> Ich halte es für Falsch, dass in WoW Betrug geahndet wird und finde, diese Regelung gehört wieder abgeschafft.
> ...



Naja... da es ein Rollenspiel ist.... , solltest du in Betracht ziehen das es im RL auch ne Polizei gibt und wenn du da die Straftat "Betrug "  anzeigst , nebst Adresse desjenigen dann ist die Chance hoch das man sein/e Geld/Gegenstände wiederbekommt und gelehrnt hat der TE allein schon daraus das er noch sehr lange damit zu tun hatte bis er ne Bestätigung vom GM - RL= Polizei bekommen hat das er sein Gold zurückbekommt


----------



## Sulli (22. Juni 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Es gibt zwei Möglichkeiten wie du das gemeint haben kannst:
> 
> 1. Als normaler Lerneffekt
> 
> ...


Gebe dir soweit recht , aber ich denke das sowas Blizz zuviel arbeit machen würde , Nen Schnellen Betrug kann nen GM noch nachvollziehen , aber wenn einer ne Gildenbank plündert..............naja.. das alles zu überprüfen was rechtens war und was nicht müsste Blizz ne eigene Abteilung für sowas aufmachen und ich denke das geht zu weit


----------



## Harlech (22. Juni 2009)

Nun, wenn dieser Betrug RP technisch geschehen ist, dann sollte auch eine Bestrafung RP technisch geschehen.
Dieses Hochstufen GM = Polizei wäre dann doch mehr InGame, oder?

Oder hat die Polizei eine Möglichkeit einen 3 Tages Ban auszusprechen? Oder permanent Ban?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber beiseite damit, spieltechnisch gehört Betrug dazu. Ich denke dies muss für sich jeder selbst ausmachen.
Klar gibt es auch das Opfer, aber wenn der Betrug ausgeklügelt war, dann kann man dem Ganzen im Spiel 
auch ein wenig Respekt zollen. 
Die Moral die hier gezeigt wird ist ja gut und schön, aber WoW ist halt nicht RL.

Es springt ja auch niemand bei einem Theaterstück auf die Bühne um einen Mörder im Stück aufzuhalten, oder?

Von daher, wenn etwas in der Form auffällt, sollte ein Bestrafung sein, aber InGame.

Vielleicht von einem Schiedgericht, oder von was auch immer ... 

Aber als Spielelement hat es durchaus seine Berechtigung. Und ist der Schurke nicht an sich prädestiniert 
diesen zu vollziehen? (Ich meine mich in der Beschreibung der Klasse an was zu erinnern, bin mir aber
gerade nicht ganz so sicher)


So Long,


Harlech


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (22. Juni 2009)

Solche Idioten versauen uns Ingis das Geschäft -.- 

Wer traut schon nem "fremden" Spieler in K3 mal grad locker flockig 12,5 k Gold über

Was bin Ich froh schon mehr als ein Moed gebaut zu haben und ich schon mehrere "fremden" Spielern so en Teil gebaut habe die mich dann weiter empfohlen haben.


----------



## ZAM (22. Juni 2009)

Lieber DarkDesire,

du hast da etwas grundsätzlich NICHT verstanden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





DarkDesire666 schrieb:


> ihn in schutz zu nehmen vor häme und spott ist irgendwie merkwürdig



Du darfst dir gern nochmal das hier:
http://www.buffed.de/page/97

und das hier:
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=64057

durchlesen, daraus lernen und nochmal verstehen, dass du diesen Verhaltensregeln bei deiner Anmeldung zugestimmt hast. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Grund bzgl. des "In Schutz nehmens" ist vollkommen irrelevant - es geht einzig und allein um den UMGANG MITEINANDER.
Wer kein Interesse daran hat oder damit nicht einverstanden ist, darf sich gern abmelden. :-)


----------



## Berndl (22. Juni 2009)

Wenn dus richtig anstellst kannst dafür sorgen das er nie wieder eine gruppe auf deinem server findet.
Schreib einfach einen Bericht ins Realmforum und spamm bissl im Handelschannel.
Betrüger haben kein Recht auf einen guten Ruf.

Meine Meinung


----------



## Darequi (22. Juni 2009)

Also mal kurz was dazu von mir ...

Wenn mich jemand betrügen würde, IRL würd ich ihm ja eins auf die Nuss hauen und meine Sachen zurück nehmen,
da das aber Ingame nicht geht (und nichts bringen würde) finde ich es vollkommen ok, das Betrug u.ä. unter Strafe gestellt wird.
Ansonsten würde ja das "freie" Wirtschaftssystem komplett in die Binsen gehen

und : 



Berndl schrieb:


> Wenn dus richtig anstellst kannst dafür sorgen das er nie wieder eine gruppe auf deinem server findet.
> Schreib einfach einen Bericht ins Realmforum und spamm bissl im Handelschannel.
> Betrüger haben kein Recht auf einen guten Ruf.
> 
> Meine Meinung




Soweit ich weiss, ist es nicht gestattet, Namen, Server etc. von Spielern usw. in den offiziellen Foren zu nennen,
da ansonsten auch übler Nachrede u.ä. wegen Nichtbeweisbarkeit der "Anschuldigungen" Tür und Tor geöffnet wäre.


----------



## Boddakiller (22. Juni 2009)

Shirokun schrieb:


> fail.
> Betrug gehört dazu da es rollenspiel techisch möglich ist!
> (war auf jdenfall mal so)
> Und ehrlich? ich finde so eine art von betrug auch net schlimm. klar es ist ärgerlich aber das ist halt ein rollenspiel. Und wenn man seine Rolle so spielen möchte andere zu betrügen kann er das gerne machen.



/signed

solange davon nichts in den AGB uswusw... steht darf, theorethisch, ein GM das nicht wieder rückgängig machen, geschweige denn ihn bannen.


----------



## Manitu2007 (22. Juni 2009)

Was ist denn nun daraus geworden Lieber TE? hast du dein Gold wieder und der Gauner seine Gerechte Strafe bekommen?

Ich find es eigentlich traurig wieviel Schadenfreude mancher hat, klar sicherlich lachen wir uns bei "Die Dümmsten Verbrecher" nen ast ab wenn der Maskierte Verbrecher Versucht nen Kontoauszugautomaten zu klauen. 

Doch in WoW Sind Wird doch trotzdem alle Irgendwo eine Familie und Sollten zusammen halten. 


Keine kann doch von sich behaupten dass ihm sowas ähnliches noch nicht passiert ist oder?

Ich hab mal versehentlich 100g und 2 Froststofftaschen ein einen char Geschickt (sollte eigentlich mein Twink bekommen, doch 2 Zeichen waren falsch) Auf anfrage des GM´s und im GM Forum wurde mir Geraten doch 30 Tage zu Warten und das Ergebnis was dass ich die Taschen zurück bekam doch die 100g waren natürlich nicht dabei.

Naja wie auch immer 

Ich drück dir für die zukunft die Daumen dass du doch noch deinen Chopper auf "Legale" weise erhälst und nicht wieder übern Tisch gezogen wirst.


----------



## Lokibu (22. Juni 2009)

@Manitu

Naja Post falsch zu versenden fällt ja nicht unter Betrug. Wäre ja noch schöner, wenn jeder GM jeden Fehler ausbügeln müsste.

Zum TE, falls ein GM anderster reagiert als erwartet, beachte bitte dabei, dass die 100.000 von Tickets erhalten und irgendwann auch genervt sind. Es ist daher einfacher zu sagen, dass etwas nicht möglich ist. Hierbei hilft es es entsprechende AGBs und Nutzungsbedingungen zu zitieren. Aber hier freundlich bleiben. Solltest auf jeden Fall ein Ticket schreiben und das nicht auf sich beruhen lassen. Je weniger was dagegen unternommen wird, desto mehr nutzen solche Leute andere Leute aus.

P.S.:@ZAM ich finde es Klasse das neuerdings so durchgegriffen wird. Damit bleibt wenigstens teilweise das Niveau erhalten.


----------



## Redryujin (22. Juni 2009)

Wenn wir schon so gut beim Thema Betrug sind habe ich hier auch ein paar Ereignisse zu berichten.

Ereignis 1.

War gerade in Sturmwind unterwegs als ich im Handelschat leste das jemand den Spektraltigercode für 2000-4000 gold verkaufte und auch andere Kartencodes. Damals wusste ich gar nicht was das genau war als einige sagten die verkaufen codes von den Traiding cards.

Nach längeren überlegen habe ich dann ihn mal angesprochen und gesagt ich hätte Interesse an so einen Spektraltigercode. Er antwortete mir dann er kann mir denn nicht geben er braucht erst das gold damit er mir das geben kann sonst geht das nicht.

Ich wurde etwas misstrauisch und sagte das ich ne Absicherung will. Zur not auch im TS oder durch einen GM der den Handel überwachte. Er antwortete nicht mehr erst wenn er das Gold bekommt bekomme ich den Tiger. Mir war schon klar das da etwas nicht stimmt und als ich sah das der Verkäufer auch noch ein lvl 1er war, war mir klar das, das auf einen Betrug zukommen kann. Ich bin halt von Natur aus Misstrauisch und scheu.

Ereignis 2.

Wollte mit jemanden handeln glaub es war ein Ingibauteil was ich gebraucht habe. Jedenfalls hab ich ausgemacht 50 Gold für das Teil. Der Ingi war einverstanden. Handelsfenster öffnete sich und ich hab meine 50 Gold reingetan und er sein Ingibauteil. Ich geh auf Handeln um den Handel abschließen zu wollen und er ganz clever, Nahm sein Ingibauteil wieder raus und ging auf handeln. So auf Motto ich sack die 50 GOld ein und behalte das Bauteil. Natürlich funktionierte das nicht da er wieder meine Handelsbestätigung brauchte. Er legte sein Ingibauteil wieder rein und machte wieder die gleiche masche. Beim dritten mal sagte ich dann er solle dies lassen sonst suche ich mir einen anderen Ingi. Der Handel ist dann doch noch zu stande gekommen als er sah das, das nicht funktionierte mit den Betrug.

Ereignis 3.

Ich loggte auf meinen Bankchar um und sah das ich Post bekommen habe. Jemand hat mir ausversehen Gold und Gegenstände geschickt. Er hatte noch einen zweiten Brief geschickt ob ich es zurücksenden kann er hat ausversehen ein Sonderzeichen vergessen an den Empfänger und das ganze landete bei mir. Natürlich habe ich alles wieder zurückgesendet worauf er sich noch mit einen letzten Brief bei mir bedankte. (Ist zwar kein Betrug aber habe sowas hier im Thread gelesen das jemand das gleiche passiert ist.)


Ich finde Betrügereien im Spiel sind unterste Schublade. Es wäre fast so als würde man einen Hilflosen Baby seinen Lolly klauen. Andrerseits wenn man sieht wie schnell andere auf was hereinfallen. Es fängt an von kleinigkeiten wie der hat mir den Loot gestohlen bis hinüber das jemand die Gildenbank ausräumt bishin zum Accounttausch mit schwerwiegenden Folgen.

Ein Tip von mir, Bleibt immer Misstrauisch zu allen. Und macht keine Geschäfte über das Postsystem. Dann nehmt euch die 10 Minuten zeit und lauft zum Verkäufer hin. Nehmt auch niemals verpackte Waren an wie in diesen Fall.

Vertauen ist gut, Kontrolle ist besser.


----------



## Escalion (22. Juni 2009)

Hallo!

Ich sehe einen grundsätzlichen Unterschied zwischen WoW und Realwelt, der erklärt, warum Blizzard bei Betrug einschreiten sollte:

Der Betrogene kann sich in WoW nicht wehren.

Wenn Blizzard den Betrug als RP erlauben würde, dann müsste es auch eine Polizei, Staatsanwaltschaft, Gerichtsbarkeit, Schlägertruppe usw. geben, mit der der Betrogene reagieren könnte und versuchen, das ihm geschehene Unrecht auszugleichen.

Solange das nicht möglich ist sollte Blizzard etwas unternehmen!

Stell dir vor, wie das im Realleben wäre, wenn Betrüger immer ungeschoren wegkämen, weil niemand etwas gegen sie unternehmen kann. Man tut es zwar nicht selbst (ist zumindest meist besser) sondern überläßt es der Polizei und den Gerichten, aber man kann was tun.
Das ist der Unterschied.

Gruß
Escalion


----------



## neo1986 (22. Juni 2009)

dazu wird blizz auch nur pp sagen.....


----------



## Larmina (22. Juni 2009)

Testare schrieb:


> GRUNDSÄTZLICH stimme ich mir Dir überein, jedoch gabs früher den Handelsbetrug in der Form, dass jemand sein Item reinlegte ins Handelsfenster, der Käufer sein Gold, auf HANDELN drückte und zack hat man schnell das Item wieder rausgenommen Handel angenommen - man hatte Gold, der andre KEIN Item
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Öhm... wenn man was am eigenen angebot ändert wird vom Gegenüber nochmal das OK eingeholt....


----------



## Larmina (22. Juni 2009)

Harlech schrieb:


> Oder hat die Polizei eine Möglichkeit einen 3 Tages Ban auszusprechen? Oder permanent Ban?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ban = Gefängnis.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ematra (22. Juni 2009)

Darussios schrieb:


> Ich halte es für Falsch, dass in WoW Betrug geahndet wird und finde, diese Regelung gehört wieder abgeschafft.
> Wenn die Leute offensichtlich mit zu wenig IQ gesegnet sind oder beim Handeln grundsätzlich nicht aufpassen, haben sie es verdient, ihr Gold zu verlieren.
> Denn aus Fehlern lernt man und je mehr dieser Fehler weh tut, desto besser prägt es sich ein.
> Ohne diese Regelung würde sich solch ein Fehler einprägen.




/Ironie an

Also ich finde völlig falsch, dass Betrug im realen Leben unter Strafe gestellt wird. Dieser blöde § 263 StGB gehört endlich mal abgeschafft. Wenn die Leute offensichtlich mit so wenig IQ gesegnet sind, dass sie nicht wissen, dass man keinen Gebrauchtwagen kauft, weil die Händler da grundsätzlich Unfallwagen als neuwertig ausgeben und den Tacho zurückdrehen, dass man keine Wertpapiere kauft, weil man doch spätestens seit der Wirtschaftskrise weiß, dass alle Bänker bescheißen, und dass man als Rentner überhaupt nicht einkaufen darf, weil alte Leute immer über den Tisch gezogen werden, der hat es auch verdient, sein Geld zu verlieren.

Aus Fehlern lernt man und je mehr dieser Fehler weh tut, desto besser prägt es sich ein. Deshalb sollte man Handtaschenraub legalisieren - ist ja keiner gezwungen, so aufreizend mit der Tasche in der Gegend rumzuwedeln, dass sich ein bis dahin unbescholtener Bürger dadurch zur Straftat provoziert fühlt. Vergewaltigung muss unbedingt legalisiert werden, also wenn einer so dumm ist, so gut auszusehen und so aufreizend zu wirken... Aber eigentlich tut das noch gar nicht weh genug, um daraus zu lernen. Deshalb: Legalisiert die gefährliche Körperverletzung! Also wer so dumm ist, andere dadurch zum Zuschlagen zu provozieren, dass er grob fahrlässig einfach so vor sich hinlebt, der hat´s doch wirklich nicht besser verdient. Das Einzige, was noch strafbar bleibt, ist der Mord, aber nur deshalb, weil ein Toter nix mehr lernen kann.

Aber wenn man von Straftätern wirklich so viel lernen kann, sollten wir vielleicht Gewalttäter als Sozialarbeiter, Diebe und Räuber als Betreuer für Senioren oder Betrüger als Politiker und Bänker einstellen. Obwohl - zumindest letzteres tun wir ja bereits seit längerem höchst erfolgreich.

Wenn man das beachtet, würde sich so mancher Fehler einprägen, und man könnte das Opfer jeder Straftat endlich, ganz ähnlich der "Anstiftung zum Kameradendiebstahl" bei der Bundeswehr - wegen Beihilfe, wenn nicht gar Anstiftung zur Straftat drankriegen. Schließlich wäre so ein Täter ja gar kein Täter, wenn das Opfer nicht so blöd wäre, durch seine Existenz die Straftat erst zu ermöglichen...

/Ironie aus

Erschreckend, was manche hier für einen Unfug von sich geben.


----------



## Harlech (22. Juni 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Ban = Gefängnis..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Im Zusammenhang mit dem Threat eher ein Bewusstseins Ban  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ansonsten ein Gefängnis in Wow wäre auch mal nett.



So long,

Harlech


----------



## Creciente (22. Juni 2009)

Harlech schrieb:


> Im Zusammenhang mit dem Threat eher ein Bewusstseins Ban
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Gabs schon, aber nicht ganz freiwillig.
Hab vor kurzem noch einen aus der Gilde durch das "Verlies" gezogen.
Leider hat sich derweil draussen wohl der Server verabschiedet, so dass wir nach der Instanz selbige nicht verlassen konnten.
Wir haben uns dann von einem Hexer raus und nach Dalaran porten lassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß Cre


----------



## grünhaupt (22. Juni 2009)

hallo,

ich krieg langsam echt nen dicken Hals. Was manche leute so von sich geben, von wegen selber Schuld usw. Und der grösste Witz ist, dass es scheinbar GM`s gibt, die das passiv unterstützen. Da wird gross geschrieben, "in der realen Wirtschaft wird auch betrogen". Keine Frage, dass stimmt. Nur habe ich in der realen Welt die Möglichkeit, mich mittels Anwalt und Polizei zu wehren. Kann ich meine Unschuld beweisen oder die Schuld der Gegenpartei, so werde ich entschädigt. Werden schon reale Vergleiche herangezogen, sollte auch so gehandelt werden.

@ Ematra:  dein /Ironie on, /Ironie/off Text trifft es genau. Leider denken viele Leute so, wie du es dargestellt hast. 

Real wurde ich schon über den Tisch gezogen.  Verd... noch mal, soll ich zuerst Automechaniker, Schreiner, Elektriker, Schneider, oder was auch immer lernen, bevor ich mir ein Auto, Möbel, HiFi-Anlage, Hosen oder was auch immer kaufe. Es gibt nicht umsonst ein "nach Treu und Glauben" Absatz in den Gesetzbüchern.

Falls es so war, wie der TE beschrieben hat, ist es Betrug und sollte als solchen behandelt werden. Heisst, TE bekommt das Gold zurück (von dem Betrüger, falls er es noch hat.) und der Betrüger eine angemessene Strafe.

mfg Grüni


----------



## CypherGirl (22. Juni 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Ticket aufmachen. Gilt als Betrug. Du kriegst dein Gold. Er kriegt nen Ban.
> 
> Tata...



Lob ich mir EvE online, wo sowas spielbestandteil ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Danke, ihr braucht nicht zu ''flamen'').

x
CypherG.


----------



## Harlech (22. Juni 2009)

Creciente schrieb:


> Gabs schon, aber nicht ganz freiwillig.
> Hab vor kurzem noch einen aus der Gilde durch das "Verlies" gezogen.
> Leider hat sich derweil draussen wohl der Server verabschiedet, so dass wir nach der Instanz selbige nicht verlassen konnten.
> Wir haben uns dann von einem Hexer raus und nach Dalaran porten lassen.
> ...



Ja das kenne ich auch noch zur Genüge ... ich weiß gar nicht wielange ich in Gnomerange drin war :-)

Jedoch schwebt mir eher ein "Player Prison" vor. (Vielleicht kann man sowas gar mit Quests hinterlegen)
Aber bevor ich abdrifte .. ein Strafsystem im Spiel selbst halte ich durchaus für recht charmant.


Gruß,

Harlech


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Juni 2009)

In dem Spiel Flyff gibt es ein Strafsystem zum Beispiel wenn man einen Spieler mit guten karma getötet  hat(das erklär ich jetzt nicht näher) dann kommt man in Flyff nach "Prison Island", tja und da musste dann n paar Qs machen und n paar Ggstd. farmen damit du da wieder wegkommst.

Fand ich ganz lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw: die Mobs die du töten musstest waren immer auf dem Spielerlvl also wars für jeden mehr oder weniger anspruchsvoll je nach klasse halt :>


----------



## Freelancer (22. Juni 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Wenn Betrug zum RP-gehören würde, so sollte es doch die Möglichkeit geben die Betrüger in Orgrimmar durch einen GM an den Pranger stellen zu lassen! Und dann sollte man sie mit faulen Äpfeln bewerfen können! Dann könnte ich damit leben, dass Betrug zum RP gehört!



das würde mir auch auf einem normal Server gefallen z.b wenn Spieler Gildenbanken plündern 


1 3h Pranger 
2 5h Pranger
3 24h Pranger
4 byebye wow 

Das sollte dann aber Online sein also nix ausgeloggt die strafe absitzen und jede Minute muss man Button drücken damit die zeit angerechnet wird ^^

Allerdings müsste es da auch gerecht zugehen bei der Prüfung der Fälle


----------



## Iwarsnit (22. Juni 2009)

Shirokun schrieb:


> fail.
> Betrug gehört dazu da es rollenspiel techisch möglich ist!
> (war auf jdenfall mal so)
> Und ehrlich? ich finde so eine art von betrug auch net schlimm. klar es ist ärgerlich aber das ist halt ein rollenspiel. Und wenn man seine Rolle so spielen möchte andere zu betrügen kann er das gerne machen.



So eine Art von Betrug?! Klar, es handelt sich um ein Spiel und ein Ingame-Betrug verursacht keinen wirklichen materiellen Schaden, aber der geschädigte Spieler erleidet gegebenenfalls einen vorsätzlich herbeigeführten immatreiellen Schaden (Verlust von Spielspass), der nicht mit dem eigentlichen Zweck des Spiels in Verbindung steht. Immaterielleer Schaden ist übrigens in einigen Fällen (z.B. entgangener Urlaubsspass auch vor Gerichten Schadensersatzpflichtig!). Die Argumentation "Gehört halt zum RP ..." hinkt in aller Regel auch. Ein Nachnahmescam hat nichts mit Rollenspiel zu tun. Wenn Dir mein Gnomenschurke Scamagnom in schwarzem Anzug mit Monokel und Zylinder ingame auf einem RP-Server die Scholomance verkauft mag das stimmen, aber auf nem Open-PVP-Server von xypmegalol|hierweiterebeliebigeundunsinnigeabkürzungeneintragen> via postsystem oder Tradefenster abgezogen werden sicher nicht. Und Rechte gelten für alle auch die Dummen, Naiven und Schwachen. Die allgemeinen Regeln von Anstand und Moral gelten auch für die virtuelle Welt auch wenn die Sanktionierung von Verstössen zu wünschen übrig lässt.


----------



## Vannala (22. Juni 2009)

Escalion schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich sehe einen grundsätzlichen Unterschied zwischen WoW und Realwelt, der erklärt, warum Blizzard bei Betrug einschreiten sollte:
> 
> ...






grünhaupt schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> ich krieg langsam echt nen dicken Hals. Was manche leute so von sich geben, von wegen selber Schuld usw. Und der grösste Witz ist, dass es scheinbar GM`s gibt, die das passiv unterstützen. Da wird gross geschrieben, "in der realen Wirtschaft wird auch betrogen". Keine Frage, dass stimmt. Nur habe ich in der realen Welt die Möglichkeit, mich mittels Anwalt und Polizei zu wehren. Kann ich meine Unschuld beweisen oder die Schuld der Gegenpartei, so werde ich entschädigt. Werden schon reale Vergleiche herangezogen, sollte auch so gehandelt werden.
> 
> ...



>>>Das hört sich auf den ersten Blick alles recht plausibel und sehr logisch an,nur gibt es ein Problem...ihr seid Nerds!
Ihr vergleicht schon wieder Wow(ein SPIEL) mit dem Real Life,somit seid ihr für mich unglaubwüdige Suchtis,die man ruhig im dunklen Keller an ihrem heiß geliebten PC versauern lassen soll!


----------



## Dashy (22. Juni 2009)

Ich habe nicht alles gelesen, aber ich freue mich für dich das es so gut ausgegangen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bullybaer (22. Juni 2009)

grünhaupt schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> ich krieg langsam echt nen dicken Hals. Was manche leute so von sich geben, von wegen selber Schuld usw. Und der grösste Witz ist, dass es scheinbar GM`s gibt, die das passiv unterstützen. Da wird gross geschrieben, "in der realen Wirtschaft wird auch betrogen". Keine Frage, dass stimmt. Nur habe ich in der realen Welt die Möglichkeit, mich mittels Anwalt und Polizei zu wehren. Kann ich meine Unschuld beweisen oder die Schuld der Gegenpartei, so werde ich entschädigt. Werden schon reale Vergleiche herangezogen, sollte auch so gehandelt werden.
> 
> ...




Kein GM unterstützt das, sondern hält sich lediglich an die Vorgaben seitens Blizzard. Die GMs werden u.a. seitens Blizzard dahingehend bewertet wieviele Probleme zur Zufriedenheit der Kunden glöst wurden. Folglich dürfte es weitestgehend nicht der Fall sein, dass ein GM kein Interesse hat den Spielern zu helfen.

Ob es heute noch auf der offiziellen Seite steht oder ob es überhaupt noch so ist, weis ich nicht aber es stand früher mal ganz klar und für jeden nachzulesen, dass betrügerisches Verhalten im Spiel in punkto Handel, wie das Beispiel des TE nicht geandet wird. Sprich, wer sich ingame so über den Tisch ziehen lässt hat eben Pech gehabt. 

Ich sage nicht selber schuld, weil es halt mal passieren kann. Bei 100 oder 200g bin ich auch mal unvorsichtig aber bei Summen in der Größenordnung des TE kann man doch verlangen, dass man etwas Vorsichtiger ist im Umgang mit denen man Handel treibt. 

Hoffentlich lernt der TE für die Zukunft daraus, dann hat das ganzen wenigstens einen positiven Effekt auch bezogen aufs reale Leben. Und schiebt nicht die Schuld für leichtsinniges Handel eurerseits auf die GMs oder Blizzard.


----------



## barbarella (22. Juni 2009)

Darussios schrieb:


> Ich bin mir durchaus im Klaren darüber, dass ich mir mit folgender Meinung viele Feinde machen werde.
> Ich bin kein Betrüger, weil ich mir im Klaren darüber bin, dass Flames in der Art kommen werden.
> 
> Ich halte es für Falsch, dass in WoW Betrug geahndet wird und finde, diese Regelung gehört wieder abgeschafft.
> ...




offensichtlich wird vergessen daß dieses Spiel ab 12 Jahren freigegeben ist... 

Mir scheint es sehr befremdlich einem 12-jährigen zu sagen daß Betrug völlig normal sei und ihm somit auch einen "Freibrief" zum betrügen erteilt...

es ist doch völlig egal ob jemand in einem Spiel betrogen wird oder im RL... Es ist eine Straftat... ansonsten könne man die JVA alle leerräumen und jede Menge Steuergelder sparen...

diese arroganz derer die ständig andere als noob boon und dumm bezeichnen kotzt mich echt an....


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (22. Juni 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Ticket aufmachen. Gilt als Betrug. Du kriegst dein Gold. Er kriegt nen Ban.
> 
> Tata...



So siehts aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gaiwain (22. Juni 2009)

http://www.wow-europe.com/de/policy/scam.html

Zitat (Auszüge und gekürzt):
"Unser Ziel für World of Warcraft ist es, allen Spielern eine angenehme Spielerfahrung zu ermöglichen. Betrogen zu werden ist selten (wenn überhaupt!) eine angenehme Spielerfahrung. *Aufgrund der negativen Effekte, die Betrug für das Opfer hat, liegt unsere Toleranzgrenze in diesen Fällen sehr niedrig.* Notorische Betrüger müssen mit harten Strafen rechnen. Einfach ausgedrückt gibt es in World of Warcraft keinen Platz für Spieler, die vorhaben, sich betrügerisch zu betätigen.

Positive Resultate durch Spielerbeziehungen aufzubauen, ist genauso eine Fähigkeit wie PvP Duelle zu gewinnen oder Dungeons zu beenden und ein gutes Urteilsvermögen ist die erste Linie der Verteidigung gegen Betrügereien. Natürlich wissen wir, dass auch der begabteste und vorsichtigste Spieler von Zeit zu Zeit auf einen cleveren Betrug hereinfallen kann.

....

Die Quintessenz ist, dass wir mit World of Warcraft eine sichere Umgebung für alle Spieler schaffen wollen, in der alle Spaß haben können. World of Warcraft ist ein Massive Multiplayer Online Role Playing Game (Massen-Mehrspieler-Online-Rollenspiel), wobei die Betonung eindeutig auf "Massive Multiplayer" liegt. Wenn Sie dieses Spiel spielen, kommen Sie mit Tausenden von anderen Spielern in Kontakt, die ganz unterschiedliche kulturelle Hintergründe und Erfahrungen haben.* Ein Spieler verliert Stunden von Spielzeit durch Betrug und dies ist ein extrem unsoziales Verhalten. *Wir haben alles Erdenkliche getan, um dieses Spiel so großartig wie möglich zu machen, jetzt liegt es an Ihnen, den Spielern, der Welt Leben einzuhauchen. Wählt mit Bedacht, Freunde!"

(Quelle siehe oben)


----------



## Ematra (22. Juni 2009)

> >>>Das hört sich auf den ersten Blick alles recht plausibel und sehr logisch an,nur gibt es ein Problem...ihr seid Nerds!
> Ihr vergleicht schon wieder Wow(ein SPIEL) mit dem Real Life,somit seid ihr für mich unglaubwüdige Suchtis,die man ruhig im dunklen Keller an ihrem heiß geliebten PC versauern lassen soll!




Na so ein Mist aber auch. Und ich dachte bis gerade noch, ich wäre ein Casualgamer, dessen Hexenmeister es in den zwei Jahren seit seiner Erstellung gerade mal auf Level 70 geschafft hat bei unter 20 Tagen Spielzeit.

Du meinst also, im echten Leben wäre Bescheißen zurecht verboten, im Spiel sollte es aber zwingend erlaubt sein? Du meinst, es ärgert einen nur im realen Leben, wenn man betrogen wird, aber nicht, wenn dies in einem Spiel geschieht? Man hat tagelang auf einen Erfolg hingearbeitet, der ist plötzlich pfutsch, na was soll´s, ist ja nicht das reale Leben? Lächeln, weiterfarmen und sich wieder betrügen lassen. Tut ja keinem weh!

Dann kannst Du Dich ja bedenkenlos mit gezinkten Karten zu ein paar Mafiosi an den Kartentisch setzen. Die werden bestimmt begeistert sein.

Herrgott, es ist wirklich UNGLAUBLICH erschreckend, was für hanebüchenen Unsinn manche hier von sich geben.


----------



## Crudelus (22. Juni 2009)

er muss ihm das gold aber direkt gegeben haben, da blizz die funktion entfernt hat verpackte sachen per nachnahme zu schicken... hab ich gehört


----------



## Meganis (22. Juni 2009)

Das meiste was hier steht ist Quatsch. Mit Patch 2.3 (Ende 2007) wurden die Betrugsbestimmungen geändert. Diese schließen nun folgendes mit ein:



> Das Beschaffen von Gegenständen oder anderen "Besitztümern" eines anderen Spielers, durch Fehlinformationen, Verwirrung oder Betrug.



In so fern ist das was der TE beschrieben hat ein klarer Betrug, der auch von den GMs als solcher behandelt werden muss. Dies ist in der Regel die Korrektur des Betrugs und ein Bann des Betrügers. 

Quelle: Betrugsbestimmungen
Quelle: Ankündigung Änderung der Betrugsbestimmungen

Darüber hinaus meine ich mich ebenfalls erinnern zu können (wie Crudelus), dass das Verschicken von Geschenkpapier per NN nicht mehr möglich ist. In so fern finde ich die Beschreibung des TEs "merkwürdig". Bin mir aber nicht 100% sicher, dass es nicht mehr geht.


----------



## Gaiwain (22. Juni 2009)

... da sich dieser Thread mehr und mehr mit Betrug in WoW im Allgemeinen befasst ist es mir egal, inwieweit man verpackte Item´s per NN versenden kann.

Viel mehr erschreckt es mich, wieviele sich hier öffentlich dafür aussprechen, Betrug zu "legalisieren" und als normalen Umgang untereinander einzustufen ... ja, es ist ein Spiel, aber nichtsdestotrotz wünche ich mir Anstand, Moral und Ethik auch in einem Rollenspiel.

lg


----------



## madmurdock (22. Juni 2009)

~undead~ schrieb:


> Also der Betrüger sollte auf jeden Fall erstmal ne ordentliche Auszeit bekommen.
> 
> Jemand der sowas tut, tut dies schloießlich nicht aus "effekt" sondern vorsätzlich und geplant.
> 
> ...



Hab mir mittlerweile soweit alle Beiträge durchgelesen, deiner trifft aber am ehesten meine Meinung.

Natürlich bin ich dafür, dass der Betrüger bestraft wird. Mir wäre auch ein permanenter Ban recht. Eine Verwarnung (bzw einen nur vorübergehenden Ban) halte ich bei derartig schwerwiegenden Betrugsfällen IMMER für zu lasch. Meiner Meinung nach entsprechen die 6000 Gold ca 20 Tage je eine Stunde Dailies, wenn man ca von 300 Gold Pro Stunde ausgeht... Also einiges an investierter RL Zeit..
Als Vergleich ein anderer Verwarnungs/Ban Grund: Wenn man jemanden beleidigt aus Grund x y und dabei zu ausfallend wird, ist ein tempärer Ban Strafe genug, da man nun mal Mensch ist und jetzt in der momentanen Rage nicht unbedingt an die AGB denkt.

Aber Betrug ist eine vorsätzliche Straftat (ja auch in WoW), die nicht auf spontanten Emotionen beruht. Auf solche "Spieler" kann ich gerne verzichten! Gerade Ematras Post hat mir sehr gut gefallen, indem er endlich mal auf den Punkt gebracht hat, was auch ich von den Befürwortern von Betrügern halte..

Allerdings nun zu der anderen Seite... Wie naiv, gutgläubig, profitgeil und ja.. DUMM kann man bitte sein? Du hast selbst geschrieben, dass du wusstest, was normalerweise die Matskosten für den Chopper betragen. Viele haben hier als Argument für so einen günstigen Verkaufspreis gebracht, dass der Verkäufer ja EVENTUELL die 6000 Gold GANZ dringend brauchen könnte... Wie lächerlich ist das bitte? Es gibt kaum Items, welche annähernd so viel kosten und die man dringend bräuchte... Im RL kann ichs verstehen, wenn man seinen neuen Polo, welcher 12000 Euro gekostet hat und gerade mal 3000km drauf hat evtl für 8000 Euro schnell loswerden will, weil man dringend die Kohle braucht (Wasserschaden im Haus etc. wwi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Aber in WoW gibt es solche krassen finanziellen Engpässe in der Preisklasse einfach nicht.
Eine Auszeit gönne ich dir zwar nicht, allerdings hoffe ich dennoch auf einen Lerneffekt deinerseits. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, nichts desto trotz.. Du wurdest nun halt mal betrogen und ich wünsche dir alles Gute bzl der Goldrückerstattung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



madmurdock.


----------



## Segojan (22. Juni 2009)

Vannala schrieb:


> >>>Das hört sich auf den ersten Blick alles recht plausibel und sehr logisch an,nur gibt es ein Problem...ihr seid Nerds!
> Ihr vergleicht schon wieder Wow(ein SPIEL) mit dem Real Life,somit seid ihr für mich unglaubwüdige Suchtis,die man ruhig im dunklen Keller an ihrem heiß geliebten PC versauern lassen soll!



In diesem Fall werden doch wohl Handlungsweisen verglichen, die ingame wie im RL anzutreffen sind, und zwar nach haargenau dem gleichen Strickmuster. Das hat imho nichts mit Sucht zu tun, im Gegenteil wird jemand, der seine Freizeit fast ausschließlich ingame verbringt, sicher nicht mit dieser Masche auszutricksen sein.


----------



## dmaniac (22. Juni 2009)

Omaleite schrieb:


> meines wissens-und ich denke dass stimmt, schaut es so aus dass wenn man ingame übern tisch gezogen wird (gold und dergleichen) dass blizz da einfach sagt: pech gehabt
> solang es nicht mit echtem geld, erpressung und dergleichen zusammenhängt




Absolut falsch!

Das war vor jahren mal so!

Wenn ALLES vom handel INGAME abgewickelt wird, bekommt er nach einem Ticket
"Besuch" von einem GM. Der hört sich das an und leitet alles weiter. 1-2 Tage später
bekommt man per Post sein Gold wieder.

Live erlebt vor 2 Wochen und es gibt um 5k, also auch keine Kleinigkeit ^^.
.


----------



## nascalos (22. Juni 2009)

Spacedog schrieb:


> Hallo !
> 
> Heute hat jem einen Chopper für 6k auf meinem Server angeboten . Da ich weiß das der normal um die 15k rum kostet wollte ich den natürlich
> 
> ...



Also ganz ehrlich ^^ so dumm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kann mann doch nicht sein XD

Halllooo 6k fürn chopper??? minimum kostet der auch für den hersteller wenn der alles selber farmt über 10k gold
Er tut ganz versehentlich es in ein geschenkpapier? ololol er hat aufversehn aufs papier geklickt und dann aufversehn auf den Chopper? ^^
Und 3tens so gaaaaanz zufällig buggt das papier xD

Oh mann....

Jo wie gesagt blizz hilft in dem fall... beim 2ten mal auch noch aber passiert dir das öfters bekommst nichts mehr zurück erstattet.


----------



## ÜberNoob (22. Juni 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Leider tun sie es wohl doch.
> 
> Ist doch wie so oft - Leute lassen sich hacken - egal alles wird wieder hergestellt.
> Leute löschen Ihre Chars - egal, der GM richtet es schon.
> ...



soweit ich weiß tun sie, beim ingame über den Tisch ziehen, nichts.

Account Hack ist nicht ingame, das ist was anderes ... schon weil das Einfluss auf RL Geld hat. wer zahlt schon für einen gehackten account.


----------



## Nekramcruun (22. Juni 2009)

Spacedog schrieb:


> Hallo !
> 
> Heute hat jem einen Chopper für 6k auf meinem Server angeboten . Da ich weiß das der normal um die 15k rum kostet wollte ich den natürlich
> 
> ...



schade daß du offenbar niemals das hörspiel "der boon" gehört hast....dem ist nämlich das gleiche passiert.
aber bei dem waren nur 3g weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hoffentlich weisst du den namen von dem kerl noch.dann schreib ein ticket und hoffe auf blizzards hilfe.

viel glück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Core2Reality (22. Juni 2009)

Blizzard macht da nichts^^ nur so als tipp die sagen eigne dummheit^^


----------



## Lilicia (22. Juni 2009)

Nicht unbedingt....nur muss das ganze nicht länger als 2 Tage her sein sonst stehen die Chancen schlecht....nur weiß ich auch nicht was du dich hier im Forum kundig machst >Erster Schritt GM Ticket, mehr als nein sagen, können die auch nicht.


----------



## Zolthan (22. Juni 2009)

Spacedog schrieb:


> Hallo !
> 
> Heute hat jem einen Chopper für 6k auf meinem Server angeboten . Da ich weiß das der normal um die 15k rum kostet wollte ich den natürlich
> 
> ...



Dieser Trick ist so alt wie WoW selbst. Also selber Schuld


----------



## Vadesh (22. Juni 2009)

An dem Punkt als er sagte "ich kann den Chopper nicht mehr aus dem Geschenk raus holen" hätte ich gelacht und Ihn auf ignore gehaun.
Man muss eben vorsichtig sein und sollte nicht zu gut gläubig mit den Leuten , die man ja schließlich nicht kennt, umgehen.

Ein Chopper für diesen Preis wird man, außer vllt. unter guten Freunden, nicht bekommen da das Material einen Wert von über 10.000 Gold hat.

Ist natürlich Pech, aber ich hoffe ein GM kann dir weiterhelfen und dem Betrüger den Weg zum Sozialamt zeigen, damit der sich endlich nen Job suchen kann. (WoW wird für den hoffentlich bald zu Ende sein, wenn auch nicht freiwillig!)


----------



## Darussios (22. Juni 2009)

mendozino schrieb:


> Ist jetzt halt leider eine Einstellung, die man in einer zivilisierten Welt nicht haben will. Nicht der Starke soll immer Recht bekommen. Und Stärke kann man gerne auch intellektuell sehen. Wo kommen wir denn da hin, wenn man alles machen darf, was man kann? Ok, ich weiss, das wird jetzt das Weltbild von vielen erschüttern, aber tatsächlich gibts Gesetze um Schwächere zu schützen. Und wenn das alte Mütterchen von raffinierten Trickbetrügern ausgenommen wird, dann ist das strafbar, auch wenn sie vorsichtiger hätte sein müssen.
> Im RL kann man Polizei holen und die Leute aufspüren, in WOW halt auch.



Du vergleichst jetzt nicht grade die zivilisierte Welt, also RL, mit WoW oder?

Da die Frage rhetorisch ist, sehe ich das von dir geschriebene als Witz an.
WoW ist ein Spiel.
Wer in einem Spiel Fehler macht, büßt dafür, so einfach ist das.
Ob es jetzt bei Crash Bandicoot ein Lebensbazug beim Fallen in eine Grube, bei CS der Tod oder in WoW der Goldverlust ist.

Ich bin nach wie vor dafür, dass die Regelung abgeschafft gehört und die Spieler selbst daraus lernen sollen, denn in allen Spielen ist es so, dass sich Fehler einprägen und man sie selbst behebt, sofern dies möglich ist, aber hier ist es möglich, indem man einfach beim Handeln aufpasst.



> Es gibt zwei Möglichkeiten wie du das gemeint haben kannst:
> 
> 1. Als normaler Lerneffekt
> 
> ...



Mein Post ist eher mit Punkt 1) zu identifizieren um das imaginäre RP in diesem MMO(RP)G geht es mir nicht.

Es geht mir nicht darum, die Betrüger zu beschützen, ich bin auch dafür, dass sie bestraft werden, aber durch die Community nicht durch die Halbgötter in Blau, die GM's.

Wer nicht hören will (auf Blizzards Tipps des Tages), muss fühlen.

Jemand, der solch einen Fehler begeht, begeht ihn nie wieder, es sei denn, man ist besonders lernresistent.
Wenn der Betrüger dann nochmal so ein Angebot macht, wird in der Regel allen im /2 mitgeteilt, dass es sich um einen Betrüger handelt.

Was denkst du, schmerzt mehr? Eine Verwarnung oder ein 3-Tage-Bann oder Verachtung durch die Community und somit massenignore und somit keine Mitgliedschaft in Gilden, Instanzgruppen etc?

Denk mal darüber nach.

Ich wäre übrigens auch für die Pranger-Idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg


----------



## KinayFeelwood (22. Juni 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Leider tun sie es wohl doch.
> 
> Ist doch wie so oft - Leute lassen sich hacken - egal alles wird wieder hergestellt.
> Leute löschen Ihre Chars - egal, der GM richtet es schon.
> ...


Beste formulierung die ich jemals gehört habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja GM anschreiben
die kümmern sich ja schon drum wenn jemand nen falsches Item erwürfelt hat...


----------



## Bioernus (22. Juni 2009)

kann meinem vor-vor-redner nur zustimmen!

betrug als teil eines wirtschaftssystems zu bezeichnen, egal ob RL oder im spiel, zeugt von nem gruseligen rechtsverständnis.
nur weil etwas aus welchen gründen auch immer nicht zu ahnden ist, kann man es nicht einfach als ok hinnehmen.


----------



## Vannala (22. Juni 2009)

Ematra schrieb:


> Na so ein Mist aber auch. Und ich dachte bis gerade noch, ich wäre ein Casualgamer, dessen Hexenmeister es in den zwei Jahren seit seiner Erstellung gerade mal auf Level 70 geschafft hat bei unter 20 Tagen Spielzeit.
> 
> Du meinst also, im echten Leben wäre Bescheißen zurecht verboten, im Spiel sollte es aber zwingend erlaubt sein? Du meinst, es ärgert einen nur im realen Leben, wenn man betrogen wird, aber nicht, wenn dies in einem Spiel geschieht? Man hat tagelang auf einen Erfolg hingearbeitet, der ist plötzlich pfutsch, na was soll´s, ist ja nicht das reale Leben? Lächeln, weiterfarmen und sich wieder betrügen lassen. Tut ja keinem weh!
> 
> ...



>>>Ich glaube du willlst mich veräppeln...
Meinst du wirklich,dass du kein Nerd/Suchti bist?
Ich definiere sowas nicht nur durch das Zeitliche ,was einer wie du (du jetzt mal ausgenommen,wenn das so stimmen sollte )vorm Pc verbringst,nein ganz und gar nicht,sondern wie "man" 1. für dieses Spiel argumentiert( du bist durchgefallen) 2. Anzeichen zeigt, sich angegriffen zu fühlen, wenn man "Böses" über WoW schreibt/sagt und und und
UND 1. Das Leben ist kein Ponyhof
2.Habe ich jemals gesagt,dass es im Spiel zwingend erlaubt sein soll? Nein,es würde mich aber nicht jucken(das ist der Unterscheid zwischen dir und mir,zwischen nem Nerd und nem "Normalo")
Wer nur Anzeichen davon macht,WoW mit dem RL zu vergleichen,ist sowieso schon untendurch bei mir....weiterdessen musst man auch so "intelligent"  sein und ein wenig auf sein Gold aufpassen,der hier genannte Fall ist Blödsinn und er hat selber Schuld( könnte dir jetzt nen Rl Vergleich geben,aber das wollen wir ja nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).Wenn,du dich mehrmals verarschen lässt,dann würde ich mir mal Gedanken machen! Was etwas anderes wäre ,wenn du/ich zum Beispiel gehackt wirst,da kann man ja in der Regel nichts für.
3. Auch für dich....dieses ganze Erfolgssytem ist daraufausgelegt Speieler an der "Stange" zu halten,seien es Spieler,die schon alles erreicht haben oder einfach erfolgsgeil sind.
Wenn du meinst,dich tagelang mit einem "Erfolg" beschäftigen zu müssen: "Verdammt,selbst Schuld!"
Und nun , friss meine Shorts und reg dich über mich jung Spund(stolze 19 Jahre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) tierisch hinter deinem PC auf und verdränge die Tatsache,dass ich sowieso Recht habe.Auf  weitere Post folgen keine Antworten mehr....danke und HF


----------



## Rashnuk (22. Juni 2009)

Der trick ist alt das der Funktioniert ist ja mal heftig^^
Also ich hoffe sehr das du das zurück bekommst denn mr passierte das auch nur bekam ich kein Gold Zurück... hatte mich so angepisst das ich das solang gemacht hab bis ich das doppelte was mir "beklaut" wurde gemacht hab. Hat geklappt und seitdem schlauer geworden.


----------



## Sprite13 (22. Juni 2009)

Leute ...

Der GM liest die chatlogs, sieht das er mit einem chopper geworben hat und bemerkt den Betrug. Der Betroffene Spieler bekommt wohl nen Tag ban o.ä, aber ob du dein gold wiederbekommst kann ich dir nicht versichern


----------



## Slayne` (22. Juni 2009)

Spacedog schrieb:


> Hallo !
> 
> Heute hat jem einen Chopper für 6k auf meinem Server angeboten . Da ich weiß das der normal um die 15k rum kostet wollte ich den natürlich
> 
> ...



also wer so sau dumm ist, ist einfach selber schuld. hoffentlich gibt der gm dir dein gold NICHT wieder, denn du hast es nicht verdient.


----------



## Schachi33 (22. Juni 2009)

nascalos schrieb:


> Also ganz ehrlich ^^ so dumm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



auf meinem alten server war der chopper mal für 6-7K im ah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


es gibt also durchaus leute die so was machen xD


----------



## dmaniac (23. Juni 2009)

Ich glaube die meisten LESEN hier gar nicht.

die geben nur SENF.


es ist 100% so dass sich die GMs des Themas annehmen. Und das gold erstatten.

Wie genau, hab ich gepostet.

Da selbst die Mods hier schreiben das Betrug seit einiger Zeit geahndet wird, interessiert auch keinen.
Da wird munter weiter philosophiert das man ja selber Schuld ist und blablabla.

Und die, die sich freuen und hoffen das er sein Gold nicht wiederbekommt... wartet ab, es trifft jeden mal. Irgendwo. 

.


----------



## TRC (23. Juni 2009)

dmaniac schrieb:


> Ich glaube die meisten LESEN hier gar nicht.
> 
> die geben nur SENF.
> 
> ...



Willkommen bei Buffed! In jedem Thread wird alle 3 Posts das Gleiche geschrieben und immer wieder wiederholt und immer wieder Halbwahrheiten weiter verbreitet und immer wieder mit Unwissenheit geposed. Da kommen wegen solch einem Scheiß, der sich schon nach der 2. Antwort erledigt haben sollte, zig-Seiten-Threads raus,wo wirklich nichts Wissenswertes drinsteht... Was für eine Zeitverschwendung, hier überhaupt noch reinzuschauen...


----------



## ZAM (23. Juni 2009)

Thread ist zu.


----------

